# CO2 in deep tank Q



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All
My tank is 30 inches deep (110 gallon). For christmas I have the option of adding a proper CO2 setup but I'm a little nervous. When I first set up the tank I had issues with water movement and low oxygen (gasping fish) which I quickly fixed and everythings been great. I use Excel and flourish iron every day, flourish once a week and diy root tabs. I'm worried adding gas CO2 is going to cause oxygen issues again, am I just being paranoid?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

You should be fine for as long as you shut the CO2 off at night and and don't over do the CO2. 

CO2 indicators are cheap and worth the minimal cost


----------

